# Montreal snow storm



## bigtwinky (Dec 29, 2012)

Living in Montreal means we have snow... lots of snow.  But a few days ago, we were hit with a record breaking single day snowfall.  A little over 4 feet I believe.  So I took my camera out during the storm and tried to walk the streets capturing some moments.

Here are a few of my faves 

















The full set of 36 or so images is up on my blog 
Montreal&#8217;s Snowpocalypse 2012 | Pierre B Photo

Thanks for looking


----------



## mishele (Dec 29, 2012)

Well, holy hell!! Look who it is!! 
Love the steps!! The is one crazy storm!! 4ft?!!


----------



## bigtwinky (Dec 29, 2012)

Awww.. figured with the free time, might as well spam a few forums 

There is another one of steps in the blog post at the end, kinda twisty and curvy.  It was one freakin bad storm.  But the great thing is seeing neighbors come out and shovel for others, people pushing stuck cars.  One pic that made the rounds on social media was one of 6-7 people pushing a city push out of a snow bank. haha.  

I opened my balcony door and there was snow half way up, with the door imprint on it.  Its up on instragram.


----------



## mishele (Dec 29, 2012)

Been following your blog though the storm and your trip!! Good stuff! Looks like you have been having a little too much fun. Good to see you here! Don't be a stranger!


----------



## pgriz (Dec 29, 2012)

Hey Pierre, 46.9cm (according to CBC) doesn't add up to 4 ft. unless you're counting the snowpile depth after people dig out their cars.   I took some images in the Plateau as well (http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/off-topic-chat/310961-snow.html), when I went to check on a roofing job we started - it wasn't moving as there was no-where for the workers to park the work van.  You took your shots during the storm, and I stayed home and waited for the plows to clear the roads before I ventured out.  South and east of the city there was both more snowfall and quite a bit of drifting snow, so some roads were shut due to visibility and drift accumulation.


----------



## Radical (Dec 31, 2012)

I like the stairs.


----------



## Mully (Dec 31, 2012)

Nice shots ...reminds me when I lived in Boston ... you keep that snow up there


----------



## molested_cow (Dec 31, 2012)

Although it's cold here, but it's never fun unless there's snow! I know snow gets old really quickly, but I also have to say, you do miss snow quickly without it too!

That sound when stepping on fresh snow.....


----------

